# Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi ich wollte einfach mal so fragen welchen Köder ihr als den schlechtesten Köder bezeichnen würdet?Oder ob ihr sagt es gibt sowas wie schlechte Köder gibt es nicht.......

Also lasst euch freien lauf und berichtet mal so ein bisschen#6




gruß Messerfisch:vik:


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Von einem Schlechten Köder allgemein kann man eigentlich nicht Sprechen..jeder Köder hat seine Berechtigung sonst gäbs ihn nicht auf dem Markt (es sei denn du redest von Betonklumpen etc als Köder)

Aber: Die Wobbler und Spinnersets von Aldi und Lidl sind mit das schlechteste was man kaufen kann. Spinner drehen sich entweder garnicht oder erst bei irrwitzigem Zug. Wobbler lassen sich wie Stöcke durchs Wasser ziehen und tauchen teilweise nicht mal ab.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Und manchmal stehen die fiesen Fische genau da drauf, Du stehst da mit der neuen geilen Castaic und irgendein "Depp" fängt mit genau so einem Wobbler den dicken Hecht...

Schlechter Köder ist immer relativ, in Abhängigkeit der Umstände. Schlecht verarbeitet ist da ein anderes Kriterium...

CU SS


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Ich finde die Profi-Blinker Attractoren schlecht.

Nicht weil sie nicht fangen. Die fangen gut.

Sondern weil nur jeder fünfte läuft. Bei dem Preis echt ne Sauerei. Kauf ich nicht mehr.


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und manchmal stehen die fiesen Fische genau da drauf, Du stehst da mit der neuen geilen Castaic und irgendein "Depp" fängt mit genau so einem Wobbler den dicken Hecht...
> 
> Schlechter Köder ist immer relativ, in Abhängigkeit der Umstände. Schlecht verarbeitet ist da ein anderes Kriterium...
> 
> CU SS


 Da muss ich dir Recht geben das habe ich auch schon sehr sehr sher oft erlebt das die "Dödelangler" mit quitschegelben,neongrünen oder knall gelben Köder besser fangen als ich mit Naturfarben......so´n ROTZ ist das ...........BLÖÖDE Fische#q




gruß messerfisch


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Mußt die halt abkochen. Aber für den Preis ist das IMHO zu viel verlangt und der Glitter verschwindet auch zusehends


----------



## duck_68 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich finde die Profi-Blinker Attractoren schlecht.
> 
> Nicht weil sie nicht fangen. Die fangen gut.
> 
> Sondern weil nur jeder fünfte läuft. Bei dem Preis echt ne Sauerei. Kauf ich nicht mehr.



Deine Beoabachtungen kann ich persönlich z.B. überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen - ich hatte bislang nur einen einzigen, bei dem der Schaufelschwanz nicht richtig gegossen war un der lief schlecht.... was sich abe mit kochendem Wasser recht einfach beheben lässt


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir Recht geben das habe ich auch schon sehr sehr sher oft erlebt das die "Dödelangler" mit quitschegelben,neongrünen oder knall gelben Köder besser fangen als ich mit Naturfarben......so´n ROTZ ist das ...........BLÖÖDE Fische#q



 |supergri Hehe... macht die Farbe des Wobblers den Unterschied zwischen dem "Dödel-Angler" und dem Profi? ;+


----------



## LocalPower (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Was sind Dödel-Angler? |kopfkrat

Wer fängt hat Recht, ob mit NeonQuitteSchockerköder oder mit MellonBelly


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Bei uns an der Havel schon die ist im winter sehr klar und wenn man sich diese Farben in so klaren Wasser anguckt stellt man fest das es sehr übertrieben ist.......aber egal ich glaube über Farben kann man sich noch in 100 Jahren streiten jeder hat da so seine eigene Meinung.........#h





gruß messerfisch


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

@Martin Obelt:
Ich habe mir nur ein einziges Mal welche bestellt (vielleicht 30-40Stck Größe E, in versch. Farben) und davon (jetzt mal ohne Übertreibungen) war mind. jeder zweite schlecht.
Vielleicht war's ne schlechte Charge oder der Shop hat die schon ewig runliegen gehabt??? Wer weiß. Ich war/bin jedenfalls erstmal bedient. Hab auch schon von Leuten mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen hier gelesen.

Kochen könnte ich mal probieren, allerdings mußte ich Kopytos noch nie Kochen und die laufen irgendwie immer.


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Was sind Dödel-Angler? |kopfkrat
> 
> Wer fängt hat Recht, ob mit NeonQuitteSchockerköder oder mit MellonBelly


  Womit Recht????


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> @Martin Obelt:
> Ich habe mir nur ein einziges Mal welche bestellt (vielleicht 30-40Stck Größe E, in versch. Farben) und davon (jetzt mal ohne Übertreibungen) war mind. jeder zweite schlecht.
> Vielleicht war's ne schlechte Charge oder der Shop hat die schon ewig runliegen gehabt??? Wer weiß. Ich war/bin jedenfalls erstmal bedient. Hab auch schon von Leuten mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen hier gelesen.
> 
> Kochen könnte ich mal probieren, allerdings mußte ich Kopytos noch nie Kochen und die laufen irgendwie immer.


 

Das mit dem Kochen ist ne feine Sache musst du echt mal machen und dann mal gekocht und ungekocht im lauf vergleichen.......



gruß messerfisch


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Also Köder die ich nicht nochmal Kaufen würde, wären zum einen Gummifische von Sänger (Ironclaw?) und der unten abgebildete Wobbler. Sieht zwar gut aus, aber im Wasser bekommt er Schlagseite und macht nüschte. Hab auch schon versucht den zu tunen mit Beschwerung etc. aber keine Chance!


----------



## Honeyball (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Ist einfach zu allgemein formuliert.

Ich finde z.B. dass ein 500g Leuchtpilker ein sehr schlechter Kunstköder ist, zumindest beim Zanderangeln im Kanal...:m

So mancher Lengangler ist da ganz anderer Meinung...


----------



## Wallerschreck (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Ähm jetzt mal ganz blöde gefragt? Macht das abkochen den Gummi weicher? Hab hier nämlich einige gufis rumlfiegen die ein mangelhaftes Laufverhalten aufweisen (meiner Meinung nach wegen zu steifem Gummi) ..heißt das ich kann die durch abkochen doch noch hinkriegen? Wie lang macht ihr das? Und wie stark soll das Wasser kochen? richtig sprudelnd oder nur leicht?


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



messerfisch schrieb:


> aber egal ich glaube über Farben kann man sich noch in 100 Jahren streiten jeder hat da so seine eigene Meinung.........#h



Eben, kommt auf's Gewässer an.

Ich kenne auch "Dödel-Angler" (den Begriff find ich schon ganz geil muss ich ma sagen), die an der Weser nach Hochwasser auf die Steinpackung klettern, um da ihre absolut naturgetreuen Luxus-Wobbler durch die trübe Suppe zu ziehen, entschuldigung zu "twitchen". Da kann ich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Und lachen. Vorallem wenn das schöne Ding dann plötzlich festhängt und der Dödel-Angler anfängt sparsam zu gucken


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*






Ich finde deise Gummifische schlecht,weil der dicke Körper die ganze Aktion kaputt macht.Die taumeln ganz blööd hin und her und laufen echt zum:v


----------



## Bushmaster3k (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Finde die Balzer Conel halb Spinner und halb Gummifisch super schlecht.
Wobei ich Blumenkohl als Köder auch für ungeeignet halte


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Ich finde deise Gummifische schlecht,weil der dicke Körper die ganze Aktion kaputt macht.Die taumeln ganz blööd hin und her und laufen echt zum:v




Moin, das ist ein Relax California Shad, glaube ich. Die laufen doch prima! Fischt du sonst nur No-Actions? Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. #c

Allerdings lassen die sich manchmal schlecht aufziehen, am besten nimmt man nen Fischkopf-Jig.


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ähm jetzt mal ganz blöde gefragt? Macht das abkochen den Gummi weicher? Hab hier nämlich einige gufis rumlfiegen die ein mangelhaftes Laufverhalten aufweisen (meiner Meinung nach wegen zu steifem Gummi) ..heißt das ich kann die durch abkochen doch noch hinkriegen? Wie lang macht ihr das? Und wie stark soll das Wasser kochen? richtig sprudelnd oder nur leicht?



Lass es Sprudeln und dann schmeißt du sie so für 2-3 min. in das Wasser und dann raus damit und abschrecken...........




gruß messerfisch


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin, das ist ein Relax California Shad, glaube ich. Die laufen doch prima! Fischt du sonst nur No-Actions? Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. #c




Ja ich bin seit 1 Jahr weg von Kopyto&co...Ich fische eigentlich nur noch mit No actions shad´s......also vor einem Jahr waren die California sehr hart und so .....kann ja sein das die bessergeworden sind......




gruß messerfisch


----------



## LocalPower (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Womit Recht????



Mit der Wahl der Köder- und farbe...


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> Finde die Balzer Conel halb Spinner und halb Gummifisch super schlecht.
> Wobei ich Blumenkohl als Köder auch für ungeeignet halte




Hast du schon mal mit Blumenkohl geangelt??????
oder warum bist du dir da so sicher?????|kopfkrat
nene scherz bei seite ich glaube ich stimme dir zu:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Sehen wir es mal ganz einfach so, der Top Köder ist für den Angler der Köder der fängt bzw. gefangen hat ohne große Leistungen seitens des Anglers. Quasi die Eierlegendewollmilchsau

So was gibt es nicht beim KuKö #6 

Es gibt Tage da fängt der billigste GuFi aus der Grabbelkiste des Angelgerätehändlers


----------



## LocalPower (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Btw: richtig schlecht verarbeitet waren bei mir 4 (je 2 in 2 Größen) dieser Tricon-Wobbler von DreamTackle. 
Derart massig Grat an und zwischen jedem Segment + Lackreste in den Gelenken. Die wobbelten unbearbeitet ja mal gar nicht, komplett unbeweglich oder immer nur nach einer Seite, zur anderen hat sichs dann verhakt etc.
Erst nach ewiger Frickelei mit Minifeilen und Miniaturschleifer, gings besser.


----------



## mauser (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hi,
ich habe einen 2-teiligen Balzer Wobbler, der ist soooo schlecht, das er keinerlei Bewegung macht.:c
Einfach nur Schrott 
#hGrüße Mauser


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

also zu den bisher genannten dingen muss ich auch meinen senf dazu geben:

zum einen zu den billigst blinkern/spinnern von LIDL:

ein kollege hat mir mal einen von den blinkern in die hand gedrückt=>an dem tag fing ich meine meisten zander,sowie meinen größten!

wer jetzt meint bei nem blinker sei die aktion egal,oder gleich:ich habe auch blinker von SPRO=>das 1. und letzte mal gekauft.die dinger fliegen nicht und haben null aktion.

gut die hybriden aus spinner und gummifisch find ich auch voll fürn a*sch |supergri

naja zu den gummis:ich fisch nur noch kopyto relax und classic.die laufen immer.

ciao|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Interessantes Thema ))

Ich glaube auch, dass es grundsätzlich eigentlich keinen schlechten Kunstköder gibt. Ich denke sogar dass man mit nem Stück Blumenkohl an Stahlvorfach und Drilling nen Hecht fangen kann.

Beim Kunstköderangeln gibts zwei "Probleme" in meinen Augen, die der Angler lösen muss:
Wo sind die Fische?
Was treiben die Fische gerade?

Findet man die Fische nicht, nützt der beste Kunstköder nichts.

Sind sie gerade am fressen (oder gar im Freßrausch), würden sie mit Sicherheit auch nen durchs Wasser taumelnden Blumenkohl packen.

Schwieriger dürfte es werden, wenn sie ruhen oder sonst passiv sind. 

Oder anders gesagt:
Man braucht eben ne Menge an Ködern, um für alle Situationen gerüpstet zu sein, und man braucht ne Menge Gewässerkenntnis,um die Fische zu finden.


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hallo!

Mal was zur Definition schlechter Köder:
Bei mir ist ein Köder schlecht, wenn er nicht die Erwartungen erfüllt, die ich aufgrund seines Typs an seinen Lauf stelle, soll heißen: Von einem Gufi mit fetten Paddelschwanz erwarte ich lebhaftes Spiel und keine No Actionaction (schönes Wort).
Von einem zweigeteilten Wobbler, verlange ich, dass er auch mit dem Schwanz wackelt und nicht wie ein Stock daher schwimmt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Dart (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



LocalPower schrieb:


> Btw: richtig schlecht verarbeitet waren bei mir 4 (je 2 in 2 Größen) dieser Tricon-Wobbler von DreamTackle.
> Derart massig Grat an und zwischen jedem Segment + Lackreste in den Gelenken. Die wobbelten unbearbeitet ja mal gar nicht, komplett unbeweglich oder immer nur nach einer Seite, zur anderen hat sichs dann verhakt etc.
> Erst nach ewiger Frickelei mit Minifeilen und Miniaturschleifer, gings besser.
> 
> ...


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

oder kennt ihr auch das Problem mit Gummifischen und Plastikaugen......die nach einer Hechtatacke die Augen verlieren........:vik:




gruß messerfisch


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

MoinMoin!

Hab hier ein Spinner/Froschmix von Grebenstein liegen, das Teil lässt sich nicht
werfen, verdrallt tierisch und durch die Froschbeine hat man Fehlbisse ohne Ende.
Aber geil sieht das Teil aus, desshalb hängt die Kröte jetzt überm Schreibtisch :q

@ all 

Fotos ohne Quellenangabe oder Rechte am Bild werden kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## Sickly (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

sehrärgerlich sind auch billige Haken die entweder sofort stumpf werden, aufbiegen oder rosten.
Da fällt mir z.B. Salmo ein, gute Köder mit scheiß Haken, ist aber ein Standart Problem


----------



## zesch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

das mit den schlecht laufenden Profiblinker Fischen kann ich nur bestätigen,
7 versch. Farben in 3 Größen, jeder 3. Fisch läuft ganz schön gestört...

das komische daran: ungekocht, mit schlechten Laufeigenschaften fing ich mit der Farbe Gold/ rotes Schwänzchen mehr Zander am Rhein, als mit dem gekochten "besser" laufenden Fischchen.
Was sagt uns das ?

schlechte Köder gibt es nicht,
es gibt nur schlechte Angler,
die das beste aus Ihren Ködern machen....

Grüße

zesch


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Ich definiere gute und schlechte Kukös einfach nur an der Qualität der Verarbeitung. Ob ein Köder fängt oder nicht ist von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig, die nicht zuletzt vom Angler selbst beeinflusst werden. Wenn aber die Ösen ausreißen oder nach zwei Wochen der Lack absplittert, dann sind es in meinen Augen schlechte Köder. 

Ralf


----------



## mightyeagle69 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich finde die Profi-Blinker Attractoren schlecht.
> 
> Nicht weil sie nicht fangen. Die fangen gut.
> 
> Sondern weil nur jeder fünfte läuft. Bei dem Preis echt ne Sauerei. Kauf ich nicht mehr.



*Da kann nich dir nur 100% zustimmen.*


----------



## KHof (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Mein absoluter Favorit:

ABU lille Oeringen!

Den haben wir zu dritt durch Schwärme von Zuchtforellen gezogen ohne daß sich dafür was erwärmte.
Praktisch kein anderer Kunstköder kommt da durch.
Dieser Blinker ist absolut ideal geeignet für die Fraktion "Hauptsache draußen gewesen".

Klaus


----------



## Rocky Coast (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hallo,
es gibt für mich mehrere Kriterien für einen guten bzw. schlechten Kunstköder, das sind in erster Linie der Lauf/Aktion, die Verarbeitungsqualität und beim Spinnen vom Ufer auch die Wurfeigenschaften.

Hauptkriterium ist aber die Fängigkeit, und die ist halt je nach Situation, Gewässer und Jahreszeit verschieden und generell schwer zu beurteilen.

Um die Fängigkeit objektiv zu beurteilen müßte man an einem Gewässer aber sein gesamtes Kunstködersortiment durchangeln und jedem Köder gleich viele Würfe gönnen, und selbst dann ist das Ergebnis im Detail anzuzweifeln, da man bei den Fängen vielleicht gerade das Glück hatte, einen zufällig an dieser Stelle stehenden hungrigen Raubfisch erwischt zu haben bzw. eine aufkommende veränderte Wetterlage oder ein verbeiziehender Kleinfischschwarm gerade in diesem Moment den Biss des Raubfisches bewirkt haben und nicht der Köder als solches.

Gerade beim Spinnangeln spielen viele verschiedene Faktoren eine Rolle, sonst gäbe es nicht eine so große Auswahl an Ködern in verschiedensten Formen, Farben, Größen und Gewichten. Da können übel laufende, aktionsarme Köder manchmal sogar der Bringer sein.


----------



## Rocky Coast (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hallo KHof,

der von Dir genannte Köder ist das beste Beispiel, das Fängigkeit von vielen Faktoren abhängt und je nach Gewässer und Situation verschieden ist.

Bin ein großer Fan der ABU Kunstköder, gerade der alten "Made in Sweden", und habe mit dem Lill-Öringen schon gute Bachforellen im Fluß gefangen. Wer weiß, vielleicht war der Blinker in Deinem Fall den Zuchtforellen zu rund, zu groß oder vielleicht törnte die Farbe ab.
Aber schmeiß den ja nicht weg und gebe ihm ab und zu noch mal eine Chance. Wirst sehen, der ist fängig.


----------



## KHof (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Der liegt in der Vitrine.

Für die einen abschreckendes beispiel, für die anderen schwedische Rarität.

Jeder wie er will!

Klaus


----------



## messerfisch (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



KHof schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Favorit:
> 
> ABU lille Oeringen!
> 
> ...



Zu welcher Jahreszeit wart ihr denn da Sommer,Herbstoder Winter?????



gruß messerfisch


----------



## killwell (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> also zu den bisher genannten dingen muss ich auch meinen senf dazu geben:
> 
> zum einen zu den billigst blinkern/spinnern von LIDL:
> 
> ...


 
Mal kurz was zur Ehre der Hybriden: die Dinger sind im Stillwasser fast nicht zu gebrauchen, fangen aber im Fließwasser mit ordentlich Stömung jede Menge Bachforellen! Quer zur Strömung werfen, Bogen driften lassen. Gaaanz langsam einkurbeln. Blauton am Gummi ist hilfreich...
Gruß


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



zesch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> das komische daran: ungekocht, mit schlechten Laufeigenschaften fing ich mit der Farbe Gold/ rotes Schwänzchen mehr Zander am Rhein, als mit dem gekochten "besser" laufenden Fischchen.
> Was sagt uns das ?...



Das an der Strömungskante ein weicher GuFi absolut fehl am Platz ist, ein GuFi mit reiner Schwanzaktion ist besser. Der ungekochte hat wahrscheinlich durch den Ströhmungsdruck wohl gearbeitet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Hi ich wollte einfach mal so fragen welchen Köder ihr als den schlechtesten Köder bezeichnen würdet?


So gesehen eigentlich alle Kunstköder. Dienen eher der Fischbelustigung als effektiv zu fangen. :g

So gesehen letzlich dekadenter Idiotenkram - kostet viel Geld und bringt nichts, alles für die Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit. :g

Ein dicker Wurm, oder leckerer Mistwurm, eine Made oder zappelnde echte Fliege, ein verführerischer KöFi - wird gerne genommen und nicht wieder losgelassen. #6

Aber das Kunstködern macht eben Spaß  und vielfach ist es eher ein Sport, ein Versuch das Unmögliche zu schaffen und damit trotzdem Fische zu fangen. Von daher ist alles recht.


----------



## SebastianHH (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Wobbler von Spro. Das waren bis jetzt meine schlechtesten Köder.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

mich hat der Hi-Lo von ABU bis jetzt eig reltiv entäuscht....


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Wobbler von Spro. Das waren bis jetzt meine schlechtesten Köder.



Wo ich das gerade lese, da gibt es doch auch die Balzerserie Monsterbarsch und Hecht und so...
Ein Grundkontakt und die Schaufeln sind weg...


Grüße JK


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Paladin Trickfish :v


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hier mal der Link
http://www.angelshop-hofinger.de/d_9530043_Spinfisch__40g__16cm654.htm
Also von solchen Ködern halte ich auch nicht sehr viel, was nicht heißt, dass man damit nix fängt...


----------



## Rocky Coast (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hallo xxcruiserxx,  

Ist ja echt ein Ding, der Hi-Lo ist der Wobbler, der mir über die Jahre wohl die meisten Hechte beschert hat.

Ist natürlich kein Köder für die Heavy-Strömung, auch zum heftigen Twitchen oder gar Jerken nicht geeignet und auch nicht dafür gebaut.

Am See oder Fluss mit leichter bis mittlerer Strömung kann man dank der tollen Patentschaufel mit kleinen Stops und wechselnden Einholgeschwindigkeiten wunderbar verschiedene Tiefen abklopfen und den satten Hecht bis zur Weißglut reizen.

Qualitativ zwar nicht mehr so gut wie zu alten Schwedenzeiten, immer aber noch besser als die meisten anderen Wobbler seiner Preisklasse, eventuell kann man andere Drillinge montieren.

Bin echt baff, dass manche Kunstköder so verschieden beurteilt werden. Echt interessant hier!


----------



## PureContact (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich finde die Profi-Blinker Attractoren schlecht.
> 
> Nicht weil sie nicht fangen. Die fangen gut.
> 
> Sondern weil nur jeder fünfte läuft. Bei dem Preis echt ne Sauerei. Kauf ich nicht mehr.



selber machen, dann is gut


----------



## benzy (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hallo alle zusammen,
also mein schlechtester Köder den ich mir bisher gekauft habe war der  Effzett Super Natural Jerk Suspender von DAM. Der hat ja ein Laufverhalten wie eine halbvolle Flasche Bier gehabt! Es kann doch nicht jeder Jerkbaits herstellen! Qualität hat doch seinen Preis-wie der Kauf dieses Jerks mal wieder zeigt! Zum  Glück habe ich ihn noch im Set mit anderen überflüssigen Ködern in einem Auktionshaus verkauft!


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hi!

Schlagt mich nicht! Ich weiss andere fangen damit Fische, aber ich bis jetzt gar nix.
Der Profi-Blinker!
Vieleicht kann ich auch mit Ködern unter 20 Gramm nicht umgehen.


----------



## PureContact (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

myran spinner
sind teuer und laufen nich mal besser als mepps oder andere etwas bessere


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So gesehen eigentlich alle Kunstköder. Dienen eher der Fischbelustigung als effektiv zu fangen. :g
> 
> So gesehen letzlich dekadenter Idiotenkram - kostet viel Geld und bringt nichts, alles für die Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit. :g



Wo wir schon mal beim Provozieren sind: Ich halte überhaupt nichts von Illex-Wobblern, denn ich hatte mal einen, und der hat nicht einen einzigen Fisch gefangen, so oft ich es auch versucht habe, bei jedem Wetter, Fluß oder See, so oder so geführt! Arnaud hieß das Scheißding, das verdammte!

Schließlich hat mein Sohn ihn endlich an eine halb aufgerubbelte Schnur geknotet, geworfen, es machte Peng und dann flog er davon, und weil es ein Suspender war, ist er Gott sei Dank nicht mehr aufgetaucht. 5 Minuten später habe ich mit einem supersimplen DAM-Spinner (kostet weniger als 10% dieser Illex-Krücke!) meinen bisher größten Hecht in diesem Gewässer gefangen! Ach ja, und der hatte keinen herrenlosen Illex-Wobbler im Maul! Alles klar?


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Wobbler von Spro. Das waren bis jetzt meine schlechtesten Köder.


Auf genau so nen Billig-Wobbler von Spro (Kopie vom Illex Cherry), der 3 Euro gekostet hat, habe ich dieses Jahr einen 1,55 m-Wels gefangen und etliche Großdöbel Ü 50 cm.:g


----------



## Veit (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

@ Wasserpatscher: Wie haste den Arnaud denn geführt? Normal eingeleiert ist der kacke, aber richtig getwitcht ein absoluter Hechtkiller. Habe damit in einem Kanal, wo ich zuvor fast nie was hatte, damit auf Anhieb 5 HEchte in ein paar Stunden gefangen.


----------



## Fehlbiss (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

jepp der arnaud ist finde ich sogar sehr gut (getwitcht)


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Den find ich auch gut.
Hechtkiller.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Wasserpatscher: Wie haste den Arnaud denn geführt? Normal eingeleiert ist der kacke, aber richtig getwitcht ein absoluter Hechtkiller.


 Es war der tieflaufende, und ich habe wirklich alles versucht, auch twitchen. Dabei fühlte der sich gar nicht schlecht an - es biss halt nur niemand... war wohl 'n dummer Zufall, wie so oft beim Angeln. Es juckte mich halt nur, die üblichen Feindchen-Schemen umzukehren (trotzdem stimmt jedes Wort! - so war's!)

Übrigens habe ich auch mit einem Spro-Wobbler meinen größten Döbel gelandet. Die Sprengringe waren allerdings wirklich nicht viel wert - einen hat der Dicke glatt aufgezogen! Gut, dass da noch ein Drilling war, dessen Sprengring gehalten hat...


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Veit schrieb:


> Wie haste den Arnaud denn geführt? Normal eingeleiert ist der kacke, aber richtig getwitcht ein absoluter Hechtkiller.



ein verdammt guter hechtkiller, bis jetzt nur bis 84cm gefangen aber MASSEN ohne ende, drei würfe, drei hechte um die 70cm. der kitzelt unter den richtigen bedingungen immer was raus, auch barsch.


----------



## schrauber78 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Wobbler von Spro. Das waren bis jetzt meine schlechtesten Köder.


find ich eher weniger. ich hab einen screamin' devil und nen pikefighter I und ich bin bei beiden mit der qualität und der fängigkeit voll und ganz zufrieden.

no goes sind für mich: 

Storm Wild eye Rippin Shad Swim Bait
Storm Naturistic
Cora Z Acitvator


----------



## KHof (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Zu welcher Jahreszeit wart ihr denn da Sommer,Herbstoder Winter?????
> 
> 
> 
> gruß messerfisch


 

Das müsste so etwa Spätherbst gewesen sein.
Das Kuriose dran ist daß einer von uns seinen Oeringen mit einem Hammer umgedengelt hat und dann Fische fing.
Sowas hab ich in 20 Jahren Spinnfischen nicht gesehen.

Klaus


----------



## Master Hecht (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Also ich habe mit bisher immer die billigen wobbler von 5euro gekauft und habe damit gut gefangen, neben mir stand ein angler mit som teuren castaic oder wie die heißen und versuchte damit sein glück ich hab dann nen billigen genommen und hab zwei hechte erwischt. Ich finde es auch indiskutabel wobbler von 40 euro oder noch mehr zu kaufen wenn man einen abreist hat man vierzig euro verschwendet von dem geld kaufen sich manche ne rute.


----------



## Veit (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

@ Master Hecht: Die Castaic Real Baits sind sone Sache. Man muss sie unter den richtigen Bedingungen einsetzen, dann sind sie unschlagbar. An trüben Seen beispielsweise gehen die richtig kacke und fangen (meiner Erfahrung nach) meistens garnichts. Aber an sehr klaren Gewässern gibts vorallem im Frühjahr und Sommer oftmals nix besseres, da haben die Teile dann auf jeden Fall ihre Berechtigung. Ich finde sie sind ihren Preis schon wert, wenn man sich das Laufverhalten mal ansieht. Man könnte denken, es kommt ein echter Fisch vorbeigeschwommen. Das schafft ein 5 Euro-Wobbler halt nicht und doch kann auch der unter den richtigen Verhältnissen eingesetzt trotzdem super fangen.


----------



## peterws (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Wenn hier jemand meint mit billigen und billigsten, primitiven und primitvsten Ködern könne man nicht fangen, dann muss er sich einmal den Anfang dieses Videos anschauen.


----------



## messerfisch (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Ja gut aber wo man damit angelt spielt auch eine rolle.....Aber Barsche hätte man damit bestimt auch gefangen.....Aber dumme Saiblinge beißen auch auf alles......



gruß messerfisch:m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

ich hab noch nen Mann´s WallyTrac oder so in der Wobblerkiste... Laufverhalten so lala, gefangen hab ich damit auch noch nix - gut, das kann beides auch irgendwie an mir liegen...:c

aber:
obwohl ich meine Wobbler alle in einzelnen Fächern liegen habe, ist der Mann´s der einzige, wo die eigenen Drillinge den Lack abkratzen. Und die Haken fingen auch an zu rosten (musste ich ersetzen). Gestern war ich mal wieder im Angelladen, und dort hab ich mir spaßeshalber auch mal das Mann´s-Sortiment angeguckt. Und auch hier das Gleiche: in den Blisterpackungen lagen unten schon die Lacksplitter drin...! Also von der Verarbeitung her ist das für mich die unterste Schublade!


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



jkc schrieb:


> Wo ich das gerade lese, da gibt es doch auch die Balzerserie Monsterbarsch und Hecht und so...
> Ein Grundkontakt und die Schaufeln sind weg...
> 
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Wirklich interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen und Erfahrungen sind. 
Der Monsterbarsch ist *der *Pflichtköder beim schleppen vom Boot aus. Jedenfalls für mich und meine Mitangler. Bis auf einen einzigen Ausflug hat er immer gefangen. Eine solche Quote habe ich bei keinem anderen Köder. Probleme mit der Qualität hatte ich auch noch nie, und einige sind nun schon das zweite Jahr im Dauereinsatz. 
Mag sein das es beim Wurfangeln anders ist ( den dicken Monsterbarsch möchte ich eh nicht werfen ). 

So hat halt jeder seine Erfahrungen.

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Ach ja, was für mich inzwischen zum KO-Kriterium beim Kauf wurde:

Durch Lack zugepappte Einhakösen. Da krieg ich jedesmal ne Krise wenn ich am Wasser erst schaben und bohren muß um den Köder einhängen zu können. Einfach schlampige Verarbeitung.

Ralf


----------



## messerfisch (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach ja, was für mich inzwischen zum KO-Kriterium beim Kauf wurde:
> 
> Durch Lack zugepappte Einhakösen. Da krieg ich jedesmal ne Krise wenn ich am Wasser erst schaben und bohren muß um den Köder einhängen zu können. Einfach schlampige Verarbeitung.
> 
> Ralf


Ja voll zum:vwenn man immer erst beim Angeln diesen ollen lack von den löchern kratzen muss ........

oder Spinner von Dream Tackle die sich erst drehen wenn man so schnell kurbelt das selbst der schnellste fisch der welt nicht mehr hinterher kommt......


gruß messerfisch:m


----------



## Veit (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> ich hab noch nen Mann´s WallyTrac oder so in der Wobblerkiste... Laufverhalten so lala, gefangen hab ich damit auch noch nix - gut, das kann beides auch irgendwie an mir liegen...:c
> 
> aber:
> obwohl ich meine Wobbler alle in einzelnen Fächern liegen habe, ist der Mann´s der einzige, wo die eigenen Drillinge den Lack abkratzen. Und die Haken fingen auch an zu rosten (musste ich ersetzen). Gestern war ich mal wieder im Angelladen, und dort hab ich mir spaßeshalber auch mal das Mann´s-Sortiment angeguckt. Und auch hier das Gleiche: in den Blisterpackungen lagen unten schon die Lacksplitter drin...! Also von der Verarbeitung her ist das für mich die unterste Schublade!


Die gleichen Erfahrungen mit der Verarbeitung habe ich auch gemacht. 
Zur Fängigkeit: 
Male das Teil mit nem Edding schwarz an und versuchs mal nachts damit. Habe damals meinen allerersten Wobbler-Zander mit dem Walley Trac gefangen und der war gleich Ü70 cm. Hatte die Stelle zuvor intensiv mit Gummi bearbeitet, was erfolglos blieb, der Wobbler wurde aber beim ersten Wurf genommen. Habe an den Folgezeit noch ein paar weitere Zander damit gefangen. Ok, heute kenne ich bessere Zanderwobbler, aber einen Versuch wert ist der Walley Trac auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

*Thanx, Veit!:m*
Hab mir zwar gerade erst nen schwarzen Turos Ukko bestellt, aber: warum nicht? Habe noch genug Revell-Bausatz-Farbe zu Hause rumfliegen, da werd ich mich demnächst mal künstlerisch betätigen...
...mein erster Wobbler-Zander steht nämlich noch aus...

Gruß
-Jürgen-


----------



## jkc (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wirklich interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen und Erfahrungen sind.
> Der Monsterbarsch ist *der *Pflichtköder beim schleppen vom Boot aus. Jedenfalls für mich und meine Mitangler. Bis auf einen einzigen Ausflug hat er immer gefangen. Eine solche Quote habe ich bei keinem anderen Köder. Probleme mit der Qualität hatte ich auch noch nie, und einige sind nun schon das zweite Jahr im Dauereinsatz.
> Mag sein das es beim Wurfangeln anders ist ( den dicken Monsterbarsch möchte ich eh nicht werfen ).
> 
> ...



Hi Ralf

Ich sag ja nicht, das man damit nix fängt! Ich kenne auch Stories von zwei Kollegen, wo der Barsch sogar größen wie den Super Shad Rap hat stehen lassen, ich weiß aber auch, das alle Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel wieder nach hause gefahren sind. 
Ich habe auch schon mit den kleineren beim Werfen gefangen, aber auch da hat der Wobbler bei einem Grundkontakt schnell die Schaufel eingebüßt.
Und ohne Schaufel läufen die halt nicht.
Aber beim Schleppen im Freiwasser hat man ja auch seltener mal Grundkontakt.


Grüße JK


----------



## messerfisch (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Oder einige Storm Gummifische ich finde die Dinger sind viel zu hart..... und die eingearbeiteten bleiköpfe sind auch blööd weil die kann man ja dann auch nicht leichter machen.....:v



gruß messerfisch:m


----------



## Rocky Coast (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hallo Peterws,  

danke für den Videotip, komplett über den Fang mit unmöglichen Ködern bis zum Abfischen und Zubereiten sehenswert !
Bestätigt ja wieder mal, das die unmöglichsten Sachen fängig sein können.

Hatte mal einen Spinner von Kogha, der nur beim schnellsten Einkurbeln zum Laufen zu bringen war und den ich vermutlich hier ganz oben bei den schlechtesten Kunstködern eingeordnet hätte.Als der dann unlösbar am Gewässergrund hängen blieb war es dann auch nicht weiter schlimm für mich.
Mein Angelfreund hatte das gleiche Modell und setzte es zum Spinnfischen am Rhein ein. In der brutal harten Rheinströmung drehte sich sogar das Blatt dieses schlechten Köders sehr fleißig. Und dann passierte es.. Riesenschlag in der Rute, und auf einmal drillte er einen Wels Marke 120 cm Plus. Wegen der dünnen Vorfachschnur verlor er den Brocken dann leider nach längerem Drill.

Was ich bei Kunstködern aber nun absolut nicht abkann sind gravierende Material- oder Verarbeitungsmängel. Spätestens beim Drill eines ordentlichen Fisches ist es mit deren Haltbarkeit vorbei. Das Schlimmste: Man verliert dann nicht nur den Fisch , sondern kann davon ausgehen, dass der Fisch mit drillingvernageltem Maul keine Chance mehr hat und elend zugrunde geht.

Anfang der neunziger Jahre gab es viele Wobblernachbauten der damals sehr beliebten Modelle ABU Hi-Lo und Shakespeare Big S. Zum Teil war deren Laufverhalten auch noch ganz manierlich, die Verarbeitung und verwendeten Materialkomponenten aber waren unterirdisch schlecht. Hatte auch einen dieser Hi-Lo Billignachbauten und ein etwa dreipfündiger Hecht schaffte es ganz locker, die Befestigungsöse des neuen Köders nach ca. 30 Sekunden Drill zu sprengen und tauchte dann samt Wobbler und Drillingen in die Tiefe ab. Hoffentlich hat er es überlebt.

Ich habe mich damals entschlossen, möglichst nur noch Originalköder oder im Ausnahmefall sehr hochwertige Nachbauten zu verwenden. Abgesehen von der höheren Fängigkeit der bewährten Modelle habe ich seit dem auch keinen Fisch mehr beim Spinnfischen wegen zu schlechten Materials verloren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi Ralf
> 
> Ich sag ja nicht, das man damit nix fängt! Ich kenne auch Stories von zwei Kollegen, wo der Barsch sogar größen wie den Super Shad Rap hat stehen lassen, ich weiß aber auch, das alle Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel wieder nach hause gefahren sind.
> Ich habe auch schon mit den kleineren beim Werfen gefangen, aber auch da hat der Wobbler bei einem Grundkontakt schnell die Schaufel eingebüßt.
> ...


 
Das ist jetzt wirklich interessant. Natürlich stelle ich Deine Erfahrungen nicht in Abrede, wird schon so sein. 
Dennoch, ich schleppe meist in recht flachen Holländischen Gewässern und hab eigentlich sehr oft Grundkontakt, incl. bösen Hängern die man aber vom Boot aus mit dem Köderretter fast immer wieder rausbekommt. Ich denke mal, die Wobbler werden schon recht stark beansprucht. Hab aber noch nie eine Tauchschaufel eingebüßt. 
Aber das ist doch ein wunderschönes Beispiel, wie unterschiedlich so die Meinungen sind und zustande kommen. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

discounter und paladin wobbler...........wobei paladin im vergleich zu dis. noch recht gut laufe


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Mein absoluter Negativköder ist der Turo Ukko in 30cm Größe,den habe ich mir mal zum
Schleppen,auf einer Messe gekauft.Der hat damals so um die 40DM gekostet.
Zum werfen ist der so wie so zu schwer,mit geschätzten 130-150g,die Aktion ist absolut
Lahm,und nur bei extrem schnellem Einkurbeln einigermaßen zufriedenstellend.Das Problem
ist nur,das ich so schnell gar nicht rudern kann zumindest nicht lange,um ihm ein bischen Aktion zu verleihen.Wahrscheinlich muss ich mir noch nen Motor zum Wobbler kaufen.

Taxidermist


----------



## messerfisch (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Oder diese Sortimente von Twistern in allen möglichen Formen,Farben und Größen............. naja wer´s braucht





gruß messerfisch


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Moinsen! 
Ohne alle Tröts gelesen zu haben : die besten Chancen meine Negativ-Favoriten zu werden sind Wobbler von -Mann`s-. In  meiner Köderbox sind , trotz gleicher klimatischer Verhältnisse, nur die, besagten Herstellers, im Lack gerissen. Obwohl ich sehr lange von Lauf und Fängigkeit überzeugt war! Selbst billigere Hersteller sehen noch aus wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

von lidl und aldi kommt wirklich nur der allerletzte bullshit...


----------



## Mendener (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Jut, dann haue ich auch mal mit drauf :q

Also der Rapala X-Rap geht ja gar nicht ... der hängt ständig im Vorfach ... von 10 Würfen verheddert der sich bestimmt 6 mal |uhoh: ... ok, wenn er läuft dann super ... aber er läuft halt selten :v


----------



## xxcruiserxx (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Mendener schrieb:


> Jut, dann haue ich auch mal mit drauf :q
> 
> Also der Rapala X-Rap geht ja gar nicht ... der hängt ständig im Vorfach ... von 10 Würfen verheddert der sich bestimmt 6 mal |uhoh: ... ok, wenn er läuft dann super ... aber er läuft halt selten :v



nimm doch mal nen steiferes vorfach oder ne spinnstange 
bei mir geht das dann spitze :vik:


----------



## Mendener (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Vorfächer habe ich schon verschiedene durch ... an eine Spinnstange habe ich auch schon gedacht ... aber wie das halt so ist in klaren Gewässern. Mal sehen evt. versuche ich es mal.


----------



## Hackersepp (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Zu den Spro Wobblern: 

Es gibt sicherlivh einige gut fangende Wobbler von Spro, die im niedrigeren Preissegment liegen. 

Veit hat doch geschrieben, dass er mit einem 3 Euro Wobbler ziemlich erfolgreich war. 
Ein anderer Boardie konnte mit den Wobblern von Spro überhaupt nicht anfangen.

=> Ich meine, dass es sich um verschiedene Arten von Wobblern handelt:

Ich habe letztes Jahr als "CHRISTKINDL" von meinem Händler(ANglerspezi Kette) ein paar Spro Wobbler bekommen. 
Diese waren wirklich so schlecht, dass sie nicht mal gelaufen sind, sondern sich immer überschlagen haben....#d

Ein paar Wochen später habe ich mich dann in einem anderen Angelgeschäft nach anderen Wobblern umgeschaut. Ein Angebot stieß mir sofort ins Auge: "Spro Wobbler nur 1,99" 
Erster Gedanke beim Lesen des ANgebotes: "Oh nein, jetzt werden diese Dinger auch noch für Geld verkauft!"
Aber beim genaueren Hinsehen, habe ich dann erkannt, dass es nicht diese Wobbler waren, die ich geschenkt bekommen hatte. 
Sie machten einen besseren Eindruck, rein optisch....,  kurz gesagt, ich konnte dem Angebot nicht widerstehen. Und wenn schon , 2 Euro sind nicht die Welt... 
Am nächsten Wochenende wollte ich ihn dann gleich ausprobieren, ob seine Laufeigenschaften genauso schlecht waren , wie die des geschenkten. Und .. ich hatte Glück, er lief... 

Soviel dazu. Außerdem war ich sogar noch erfolgreich, und konnte einen fetten 55er Saibling aus dem Vereinsbach fischen.

Diese Anschaffung hatte sich also gelohnt.
------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe einen dieser Illex Freddy Catwalk  Jerks. Auf diesen Wobbler hatte ich noch nie einen Biss, obwohl ich ihn immer wieder regelmäßig ,seit dem Kauf im Juni, getestet habe.....

Außerdem ist es sehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Erfahrungen der ANgler bezüglich der genannten Wobbler sind.

Einer kommt damit überhaupt nicht aus, der andere fischt nur mit diesen... witzig#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Smith_&_Wesson schrieb:


> von lidl und aldi kommt wirklich nur der allerletzte bullshit...


 
Mein Lieblingswobbler war mal in so einem Raubfischsortiment von Lidl.........:q

Absolut fängig das Teil.......


----------



## PureContact (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



peterws schrieb:


> Wenn hier jemand meint mit billigen und billigsten, primitiven und primitvsten Ködern könne man nicht fangen, dann muss er sich einmal den Anfang dieses Videos anschauen.



versuch doch mal mit so nem Köder an nem Fluss zu fangen...
#6
viel Spaß


----------



## Molke-Drink (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



PureContact schrieb:


> versuch doch mal mit so nem Köder an nem Fluss zu fangen...
> #6
> viel Spaß


 

Ich wollts gerad sagen,in nem Teich vollbepackt mit Fischen kannste auch ohne diesen Schnickschnack fangen^^


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Oder einige Storm Gummifische ich finde die Dinger sind viel zu hart.....


Also für's Meer sind die genau richtig, idealer Salzwasser-Gummifisch, läuft spitze, fängt granatenmäßig. Habe damit auf der letzten Kuttertour den Neid sämtlicher Gäste auf mich gezogen. 



> und die eingearbeiteten bleiköpfe sind auch blööd weil die kann man ja dann auch nicht leichter machen.....:v



Kein Grund gleich zu k...zen, dafür kann man die Dinger auch nicht falsch aufziehen oder am Jig-Dorn aufreissen. Es gibt sie ja in gängigen Gewichten. Außerdem ist die Gewichtsangabe das Gesamtgewicht, also Shad + Bleikopf, finde ich sehr praktisch.


----------



## olafson (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Mendener schrieb:


> Jut, dann haue ich auch mal mit drauf :q
> 
> Also der Rapala X-Rap geht ja gar nicht ... der hängt ständig im Vorfach ... von 10 Würfen verheddert der sich bestimmt 6 mal |uhoh: ... ok, wenn er läuft dann super ... aber er läuft halt selten :v



hi, da muß ich den aber in schutz nehmen
fische ihn oft und kann mich bis jetzt an keinen einzige überschlag erinnern. fische ihn als flach u. tiefläufer. bei manchem anderen wobbler habe ich da auch mal meine probleme gehabt.
es ist aber auch nur meine meinung#h
mfg olafson


----------



## zandertex (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

muß mich olafson anschließen,keine Probleme.Einziges Problem ist,bis jetzt immer nur kl. Zander bis 70 cm Nachts damit im Rhein gefangen. Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Sickly (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



olafson schrieb:


> hi, da muß ich den aber in schutz nehmen
> fische ihn oft und kann mich bis jetzt an keinen einzige überschlag erinnern. fische ihn als flach u. tiefläufer. bei manchem anderen wobbler habe ich da auch mal meine probleme gehabt.
> es ist aber auch nur meine meinung#h
> mfg olafson


 
und fängt der X Rap? Habe seit kurzem einen, der ist noch Jungfrau!


----------



## camilos (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



> und fängt der X Rap? Habe seit kurzem einen, der ist noch Jungfrau


 
Ja, wenn man ihn konsequent, an den richtigen Stellen und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt fischt, fängt er sehr gut. Es ist eigentlich so praktisch bei jedem Köder (mit Ausnahme des Blade Dancers, wodurch wir wieder beim Thema wären #d)

Aber der X-Rap 14 ist echt ein genialer Hechtköder. Schön langsam oder schnell getwitch läuft er schööön. Man muss ihm aber immer genug Schnur lassen (z.Bsp. in dem man nach dem Twitch die Rutenspitze langsam ca. 30- 40 cm Richtung Köder zurück bewegt). Ein steiferes Vorfach (Titanium - kenne das Verhalten mit Spinnstange nicht) und schön mit dem Daumen oder dem Finger abbremsen hilft vieleicht gegen Vertüddelungen...

Grüße


----------



## xxcruiserxx (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

leider sind wobbler mit spinnstangen in ihrer bewegung, gerade bei twitchen, etwas eingeschränkt. aber man auf jeden fall ziemlich sicher gehen, das der köder nicht ins vorfach schlägt. und wie schon erwähnt, sollte man sowieso kurz vor dem auftreffen des köders die schnur abbremsen, so ist is noch sicherer das der köder nicht überschlägt.
man muss halt gucken, ob es einem mit spinnstange gefällt....


----------



## Sickly (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Als Multirollen Nutzer kenne ich keinen Problemem beim werfen mit Wobbelern, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Also twitschen soll ich den x Rap! Mal sehen. Der Köder hat letztens an einem genialen Tag versagt, wir hatten zu zweit über 10 Hechte. Köder die an solchen tagen nicht punkten haben es bei mir erstmal schwer. Der Shad Rap dagegen hat fett abgeräumt!!! War auch ein etwas anderes Dekor, woran es lag ist unklar.
Allgemein ist es schwer eien Köder zu verdammen, die meisten haben in bestimmten Situationen eine Berechtigung. Es sei denn sie sind schlecht verarbeitet. Wenn ich Köder habe für die ich keinen passenden Situationen kenne verkaufe ich sie gern mal bei e bay.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Sickly schrieb:


> Wenn ich Köder habe für die ich keinen passenden Situationen kenne verkaufe ich sie gern mal bei e bay.


 
Zum Glück machen das mehrere.:q
Ich habe schon oft Wobblersammlungen aufgekauft wo immer wieder (einige) wahre Wunderfänger dabei waren.....

Übrigens kann man das Design eines Wobblers sehr einfach mit etwas Farbe nach seinen Wünschen umgestallten...


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hi, ich hab mal wieder einen Blender gefunden.
Spro Henk Simonsz Double Bladed Marabou Spinner ein echter Bug-Tail! Kann nichts außer gut aussehen und teuer sein (10€). Die Blätter drehen sich ungefähr wie... -ach eigentlich gar nicht. 
Wird auf jeden Fall reklamiert!

Grüße JK


----------



## Nolfravel (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

sieht aber extrem goil aus:vik:


----------



## Gohann (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mal wieder einen Blender gefunden.
> Spro Henk Simonsz Double Bladed Marabou Spinner ein echter Bug-Tail! Kann nichts außer gut aussehen und teuer sein (10€). Die Blätter drehen sich ungefähr wie... -ach eigentlich gar nicht.
> Wird auf jeden Fall reklamiert!
> 
> ...


----------



## jkc (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Tzja, sowas muss man direkt seinem Händler um die Ohren hauen...
War letztens in dem Laden, verkauft werden sie da immer noch.

Grüße JK


----------



## bobbl (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Von einem Schlechten Köder allgemein kann man eigentlich nicht Sprechen..jeder Köder hat seine Berechtigung sonst gäbs ihn nicht auf dem Markt (es sei denn du redest von Betonklumpen etc als Köder)
> 
> Aber: Die Wobbler und Spinnersets von Aldi und Lidl sind mit das schlechteste was man kaufen kann. Spinner drehen sich entweder garnicht oder erst bei irrwitzigem Zug. Wobbler lassen sich wie Stöcke durchs Wasser ziehen und tauchen teilweise nicht mal ab.




Genau mit so einem Spinner habe ich, nachdem ich schon viele teure im Schilf versenkt hatte meinen ersten Hecht gefangen, leider war er nicht ganz maßig.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Mein Top der schlechtesten,ist der Mepps Lusox Bleikopf,obwohl ich auf andere Bleikopfsinner wie z.B. den Abu mörrum schon richtig gut fing,habe ich trotz vielfacher
Versuche auf diesen Spinner bisher weder einen Biss,noch einen Fisch verzeichnen.
Nachdem ich ihn nun bestimmt 10 Jahre umsonst mitgeschleppt habe,ist er kürzlich
aus der Box geflogen und ich bin noch nicht mal so gemein ihn zu verschenken!

Taxidermist


----------



## crazyFish (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Top der schlechtesten,ist der Mepps Lusox Bleikopf,obwohl ich auf andere Bleikopfsinner wie z.B. den Abu mörrum schon richtig gut fing,habe ich trotz vielfacher
> Versuche auf diesen Spinner bisher weder einen Biss,noch einen Fisch verzeichnen.
> Nachdem ich ihn nun bestimmt 10 Jahre umsonst mitgeschleppt habe,ist er kürzlich
> aus der Box geflogen und ich bin noch nicht mal so gemein ihn zu verschenken!
> ...



Hmm. mit dem habe ich aber schon gefangen, bloss nicht ganz so wie geplant. In der Sekunde, als der Spinner nach dem Auswurf, auf die Wasseroberfläche knallte hat sich gleich eine Hecht den Köder einverleibt.
Aber ich schätze den Hecht hätte ich auch mit einem Pfund Butter mit nem Drilling gefangen.


----------



## dirk-mann (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Moin


hab da auch was


----------



## dirk-mann (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Moin 

und noch einer
ist ca 13cm lang


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hab auch noch einen in 10cm...
Ist der einzige Wobbler in meiner (mittlerweile) recht großen Kiste, auf den ich noch nie einen Fisch gefangen habe.
Meine Meinung: teuer und sch..ße


----------



## Lorenz (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein Top der schlechtesten,ist der Mepps Lusox Bleikopf...


Ein Zander mit 75cm,Barsche bis 42 und Hechte bis knapp 75cm gingen dieses Jahr auf seine Kappe... :vik::vik::vik:






Rapala Husky Jerk?
Ich hab ihn in 6cm (auf den ging vielleicht mal ein halbstarkerDöbel,aber noch nix besonderes) und in den großen Größen für Hecht! Niente,nade,nothing,nichts...ausser zwei gerissenen Brassen im Winter letztes Jahr...


Storm Shallow Thunder Crank oder so:
~14cm,relativ oft gefischt,keinen mit gefangen...


----------



## rallye-vid (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Abu Tormentor.. 

Will sie jemand haben? 1 EUR/Stk .. 3 hätte ich da


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Allround Spinner: Auf den Arnaud fange ich regelmäßig Hechte, Barsche und Zander 

mfg Flo


----------



## crazyFish (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Abu Tormentor..
> 
> Will sie jemand haben? 1 EUR/Stk .. 3 hätte ich da



Größe, Laufverhalten & Dekor?


----------



## rallye-vid (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Größe, Laufverhalten & Dekor?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnqEVU0sAdo <- Zum Laufverhalten (der Tormentor kommt nach ein paar Minuten)

Größe - glaube 11cm

Farben: 
http://jahimees.ee/catalog/images/Lant Abu Tormentor YT.jpg
http://bp0.blogger.com/_vZHrG8UiP_0/R9AEVKXeDZI/AAAAAAAABVU/ljV-ND7YwD4/s320/Abu+Tormentor.jpg

Und in grün.. Mache morgen (bzw nachher, wenn ich wach bin) ein paar Fotos


----------



## crazyFish (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnqEVU0sAdo <- Zum Laufverhalten (der Tormentor kommt nach ein paar Minuten)
> 
> Größe - glaube 11cm
> 
> ...



Mit dem Laufverhalten meinte ich Tief- o. Flachläufer, Schwimmend o. sinkend etc...

Gibt ja zig Versionen vom Tormentor und in der SeFo Zeit gehört er in die Box, nur dinf deine Modelle mir mit 11cm zu groß für die Forellen.


----------



## rallye-vid (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Ahso 

Tiefläufer und schwimmend (nicht schwebend)


----------



## crazyFish (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Ahso
> 
> Tiefläufer und schwimmend (nicht schwebend)



Okay dann passen die ers recht nich ins Anforderungsprofil


----------



## rallye-vid (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

sei froh


----------



## Path (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

mit dem 2-teiligen abu tomentor 13 cm und 30 gramm farbe Weißfisch war ich zufrieden


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Hab auch noch einen in 10cm...
> Ist der einzige Wobbler in meiner (mittlerweile) recht großen Kiste, auf den ich noch nie einen Fisch gefangen habe.
> Meine Meinung: teuer und sch..ße



Seltsam, der Köder ist bei uns absolut klasse?!


----------



## Bausi (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Absolut unfängig sind die Gulp-Wattwürmer und selbige als Tauwürmer, die einen in der Brandung und die anderen auf Aal...

Kosten dafür einen Haufen Kohle!


----------



## BigEarn (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Abu Tormentor..
> 
> Will sie jemand haben? 1 EUR/Stk .. 3 hätte ich da


 

Nee, habe noch genug  Habe aber super Erfahrungen mit dem Koeder beim Schleppfischen auf Forellen in irischen  Seen gemacht. Garantiert nicht schlecht der Koeder, aber evtl. nicht fuer deine Verhaeltnisse geeignet bzw. falsch eingesetzt #c


----------



## rallye-vid (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Die sind schon wech 

Habe für die keinen passenden Fisch gefunden, oder so :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



jkc schrieb:


> Also Köder die ich nicht nochmal Kaufen würde, wären zum einen Gummifische von Sänger (Ironclaw?) und der unten abgebildete Wobbler. Sieht zwar gut aus, aber im Wasser bekommt er Schlagseite und macht nüschte. Hab auch schon versucht den zu tunen mit Beschwerung etc. aber keine Chance!




Meinst du die fetten Teile mit dem riesigen Schwanzteller?
Wenns die sind, muss ich dir absolut recht geben. Mies die Teile. Kaum Aktion, nur stinken tun die Teile, wenn man sie frisch aus der Packung nimmt, aber das ist schon alles.


----------



## Striker1982 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> discounter und paladin wobbler...........wobei paladin im vergleich zu dis. noch recht gut laufe




jetzt rate mal wer welcher Händler die Discounter beliefert kommst du nieeeeeeeeeeeeee drauf


----------



## Schnyder (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hi Boardies,
muss auch noch ein paar schlechte Köder posten.
1.Bug Spinner von Mepps,Farbe Braun Größe.2 (alle fangen von den Mepps ,nur der nicht)
2. Balzer Colonel Barsch in 6m (Nur Nachläufer ,egal wie ich ihn geführt habe!!!)

MFG Schnyder


----------



## stanleyclan (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

@ Schnyder 

du meinst doch bestimmt 6 *cm* oder?? 6m Wobbler ist doch bestimmt ein bisschen groß oder?? 

lg


----------



## TJ. (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Das ist ja der Grund warums nur nachläufer und keinen biss gab bei nem 6 meter Köder |supergri


Sorry aber das musste einfach sein


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schnyder (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Ooops natürlich meinte ich damit einen 6 cm Wobbler,wenn der nicht diese Saison was fängt dann gehört der schon zu meinen All Stars Versager Ködern,seit 6 Jahren in der Köderbox und gelegentlich damit gewobbelt und null nix war zu holen.Seitdem habe ich bei Balzer Wobblern jegliches Vertrauen verloren.Ein Gegenbeispiel dazu im Hochsommer wo alle Köder versagten habe ich zwei mal den Squirrel 61 in der Farbe Vairon und Ablette eingesetzt,obwohl ich den Japan Ködern nicht zuviel zugetraut hatte ,konnte ich sofort zwei Barsche fangen zwar keine Riesen(25 cm) aber war dennoch angenehm überrascht,dieses Jahr werde ich beiden nochmal eine Chance geben und hoffe mal meine Fangstatistik zu verbessern.

MFG Schnyder


----------



## Student (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Von einem Schlechten Köder allgemein kann man eigentlich nicht Sprechen..jeder Köder hat seine Berechtigung sonst gäbs ihn nicht auf dem Markt (es sei denn du redest von Betonklumpen etc als Köder)



Es hat sich mal ein Wobbler in unsere Angelkiste verirrt, der definitiv den Preis als "schlechtester Köder" verdient hat. Zwar war dieser Wobbler fängig und der Hecht hing am Haken, aber aufgrund der schlechten Qualität und lediglich reingeschraubter Drillinge bzw. Ösen ging der Hecht samt Drilling, Sprengring und Schrauböse im Drill verloren.

Das ist schlecht für Hecht und Angler, daher kommen derartige NoName-Produkte nicht mehr an das Vorfach. 

Und ein "Gratis-Geschenk"-Spinner von Askari war so billig gemacht, das er den Namen nicht verdient (da er sich im Wasser nicht dreht). Der landete gleich im Müll bzw. der Ersatzteil-Kiste...

Mfg

Student


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Meinst du die fetten Teile mit dem riesigen Schwanzteller?
> Wenns die sind, muss ich dir absolut recht geben. Mies die Teile. Kaum Aktion, nur stinken tun die Teile, wenn man sie frisch aus der Packung nimmt, aber das ist schon alles.



Jupp, die meine ich, sind aber, glaube ich, schon vom Markt |uhoh:

Grüße JK


----------



## TJ. (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



Schnyder schrieb:


> Ooops natürlich meinte ich damit einen 6 cm Wobbler,wenn der nicht diese Saison was fängt dann gehört der schon zu meinen All Stars Versager Ködern,seit 6 Jahren in der Köderbox und gelegentlich damit gewobbelt und null nix war zu holen.Seitdem habe ich bei Balzer Wobblern jegliches Vertrauen verloren.
> MFG Schnyder



Ich hingegen hab z.B. meinen Hecht aus meinem Avatar
auf nen Balzer wobbler in ähnlicher größe gefangen.

Sind also nicht alle unbedingt schlecht bzw nicht überall

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Ich besitze einen kleinen orangen *Hybrid aus Wobbler und Spinner von Rapala* (der Wobbler besitzt statt einer Woblerschaufel ein Spinnerblatt, bzw. besitzt der Spinner einen Wobblerkörper), auf den ich noch nie einen Biss verzeichnen konnte. Das Teil ist schon seit über 10 Jahren in meinem Besitz und ich habe ihn immer mal wieder ausprobiert, aber nix ging. Mittlerweile setzt er schon Rost an und mein Vertrauen in diesen Köder tendiert gegen 0.


Nominieren für den Rotzköder des Jahres möchte ich aber meinen *5cm-Regenbogendesign Kogha-Wobbler* aus dem Askari-Katalog. Bei dem extrem günstigen Preis habe ich ja schon erwartet dass die Verarbeitung mies ist, sie war aber sogar noch mieser. Die Wobbler liefen allesamt überhaupt nicht, drehten sich nur auf die Seite oder um die eigene Achse, durch die schlechte (fehlende?) Lackierung und die Ansätze der Drahtösen und Wobblerschaufel drang Wasser sein. Ein feintuning durch zurechtbiegen der Öse war nicht möglich, das das Holz einbrach.

edit:
Ich trau es mich kaum zu schreiben, aber beim weiteren Nachgrübeln ist mir ein weiterer Schneider-Köder in meiner Köderbox eingefallen: der legendäre Abu Droppen in Größe 1! 
Im Vergleich zu gleichgroßen Mepps-Aglia-Kollegen fällt negativ auf, dass der Haken dicker und stumpfer ist und sich das Blatt etwas schlechter dreht. Dafür fliegt der Droppen aufgrund seines massiven Körpers weiter und sinkt schneller als die Spinner von Mepps.


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

@Ronny: Jo, mit dem Abu Droppen in Größe 1 konnte ich hingegen gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen machen, er war den Mepps- Spinnern stets ebenbürtig auf Döbel und Barsch, nur musst man den Abu ne Nr. schneller durchs Wasser kurbeln. Aber sobald er "warmgelaufen" ist, fing er!


----------



## Alex.k (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Dam Wobbler. Laufen sehr schlecht. Die Naturwobbler sind gut. Alle anderen sind mist.


----------



## steve71 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Auch wenn ich jetzt allen auf den Kopf kriege:

Falkfish Spöcket Wobbler zum Meerforellenangeln. Von der Verarbeitung her klasse, gute Farbauswahl, und gutes Flugverhaten.

ABER:

Von der Fängigkeit her sind die Teile eher dürftig!

Kinetic Salty und der Witch von Falkfish bringen bei mir deutlich bessere Meerforellenfänge!

Gruß Steve


----------



## KHof (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*



steve71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt allen auf den Kopf kriege:
> 
> Falkfish Spöcket Wobbler zum Meerforellenangeln. Von der Verarbeitung her klasse, gute Farbauswahl, und gutes Flugverhaten.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Steve!

Meinst du die "habe zwar noch nix mit gefangen, find die aber gut" Schelte? Kommt bestimmt.
Spökets sind aber die besten Anglerfänger!!

Mefos lieben alles! andere lieber.

Klaus


----------



## steve71 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Hallo Klaus, 

good Posting! In der Verkaufhitparade stehen die Spöckets bestimmt in den Top 5! Wenn 90 % aller Meerforellenangler die Teile benutzen, werden sicher auch ein paar Fische darauf gefangen und schon ist der Köder offiziell toll....

Gruß Steve


----------



## KHof (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Die Top...der schlechtesten Kunstköder...*

Also ich find den Spöket klasse.

Ich bin für alle bestanderhaltenden Maßnahmen!

Klaus


----------

